# FOOD..from field to table.



## boomchakabowwow (May 9, 2015)

hahah..what a day!

i got a wild turkey today with my bow!! i prefer archery tackle for all my turkey hunting, but this place is a Vineyard, and absolutely requires it.

i gutted it..i plucked it, then i took the breast meat out, and wrapped it with love and i'm freezing it. the rest of the carcass is damn near inedible. i took it down to manageable sized pieces, grilled it to get some color on it, and now it is gently bubbling away in my biggest stockpot. my home smells magical. i feel like a turkey stock alchemist!!

i'm going to need to hit the store for a really big bag of ice to chill this down prior to the deep freeze. i like to bag it in quart bags and freeze them flat for easy storage.

pics later!!


----------



## Dardeau (May 9, 2015)

Jealousy is ugly


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Bill13 (May 10, 2015)

Very nice! Turkey and a nice Pinot sounds good


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2015)

I'll have whatever is behind Door #1. :cool2::cool2::cool2:

When are you coming to get your Osceola?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 10, 2015)

daveb said:


> I'll have whatever is behind Door #1. :cool2::cool2::cool2:
> 
> When are you coming to get your Osceola?



my dream vacation which is completely different than my wifes..is a florida bird hunt punctuated with peacock bass fishing...hahahha..

turkey stock. all viscous and gelatinous..bagged in 2-cup portions. layed to rest in deep freeze.


----------



## Chifunda (May 10, 2015)

I've shot a heap of game birds in my day, but none with a bow and never a wild turkey. Congratulations...I'm envious!:thumbsup:


----------



## CutFingers (May 10, 2015)

Cool man...cool...It's amazing how much better a good turkey stock tastes than actual turkey. I mean turkey is kind of like tofu it soaks up what you give it but doesn't have a huge depth of flavor. 

How many lbs of meat did you get?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 10, 2015)

CutFingers said:


> Cool man...cool...It's amazing how much better a good turkey stock tastes than actual turkey. I mean turkey is kind of like tofu it soaks up what you give it but doesn't have a huge depth of flavor.
> 
> How many lbs of meat did you get?



that's a good question. all i can eat on a wild turkey are the breast. if find everything else too tough. i braised a wild turkey MOLE before and it was awful. the legs were very loaded with these pin bones. i bet a store bird has 4-5 of those toothpick like pin bones..a wild bird. 30-35 of them. the thighs are so tough, by the time they are tender, the flavor is really kinda gone. but the stock is amazing. maybe when i become a better skilled braiser......

i end up with 2 huge breast halves. i really carve them out careful to get all the nice white meat. on a big bird..maybe 8 lbs? for me it is the stock. it is like amp'd up stock. like a wild chicken would make. i like the heart and gizzard sliced thin as well. deep fried. pretty good.


----------



## CaremeFraiche (May 11, 2015)

It may be worth a thought to make a confit of the legs in the style of duck confit. The salting process could help tenderize the meat and the cooking process which is low and slow submerged in fat can also bring out the flavor.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 16, 2015)

A late reply but this is pretty cool. I sometimes can get decent birds at the farmers markets (won't eat conventionally raised CAFO meats), and organic turkey is rare to find around here but chicken is no problem.

Wild turkeys venture into the city here. Here's an oldie I took while driving down a residential street just within the city limits:




Also have a ton of deer, there's usually road kill on my commute to the office. A couple weeks ago I was doing some house sitting for some family on vacation and there were 5 or so deer kneeled down on the lawn late at night.

That's what I'd call "the 100 foot diet". I wonder if any of it is safe to eat being within the city? I imagine they eat junk and pesticide laden grass. Since you got one in a vineyard I'd presume it's safe.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 17, 2015)

i hope it's safe to eat. it has to be cleaner than the mutant birds they raise for meat. i've been to a bird meat farm. woof..some rough conditions at some of them. super crowded.


----------

